# Problems?Could Be Me



## 420penguin (Mar 14, 2007)

I keep getting told that I can't post as I only just posted 29 seconds ago. But I'm on a really slow anonymous connection. There's no way I only just posted. Any ideas?


----------



## 420penguin (Mar 14, 2007)

plus I'm getting errors like this:

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_ENCAPSED_AND_WHITESPACE, expecting T_STRING or T_VARIABLE or T_NUM_STRING in /home/rollitup/public_html/includes/class_mail.php on line 218


----------



## 420penguin (Mar 14, 2007)

plus I'm getting errors like this:

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_ENCAPSED_AND_WHITESPACE, expecting T_STRING or T_VARIABLE or T_NUM_STRING in /home/rollitup/public_html/includes/class_mail.php on line 218


----------



## 420penguin (Mar 14, 2007)

and duplicate posts due to that error, as seen above.


----------



## btt (Mar 14, 2007)

Same happening to me. I post then it say I have to wait, but it actually posted the first time.

Also tried to send a PM, an error came up. But when I looken in sent PM, it was listed as sent.

WIERD!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2007)

bugs ! hate them !


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

should be fixed now


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

maybe now?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

yup all fixed.


----------



## btt (Mar 14, 2007)

*YAY! THX ROLLITUP!!*


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

one more time


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

yup everything is good, also if you could tell me when you get the email on subscript who it is from ?


----------



## blackout (Mar 15, 2007)

420penguin said:


> I keep getting told that I can't post as I only just posted 29 seconds ago. But I'm on a really slow anonymous connection. There's no way I only just posted. Any ideas?


no me too,first time though,maybe it is because i think rollitup are doing some changes to site?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 15, 2007)

blackout is it still happening ?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 15, 2007)

the syntax erro is still coming up and the random gallery bar is broken now lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 15, 2007)

which page are you getting the error, i need to see the error or if you could copy the error for me that would be great.


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 15, 2007)

When will our Gallery appear in our profile again?? No rush, was just wondering.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wondering if you've permanetly taken the livechat out?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 16, 2007)

ill get the gallery in today, i need to introduce things slowly back into the board and then monitor the effects it has.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 16, 2007)

ill be adding that as well today


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks alot rollitup


----------

